# New skype voice group



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

.. when texts simply don't cut it.

I want to make a group for people who want to conquer the fear of speech and conversation - by doing it.

It's pretty simple, but hard to do, especially IRL. Online it's easier, don't you think? A lot less embarrassing to say the wrong thing..

So here I am - making a group whose people *understand* the fact that talking can be difficult and haunting, but realize that the only way of improving is by doing it.

It's ok if you're shy or your mind goes blank a lot. We're here to improve that.

---

Post here or PM me with your skype ID, I will make sure they get added.

Cheers 

------

Edit: The skype option on the left, under your avatar and information, will only allow me to add you, if you have enabled the functionality. Otherwise:

"Sorry, this user has chosen a privacy option that prevents you from viewing this information."

Edit2: Seems skype has a glitch of sorts:

If you sent me a msg and I have not added you, please add my skype ID instead.
Apparently it doesn't always send out invitations upon me requesting.

*Edit3:* I am closing this group for now - we have a booming amount of members at the moment and at times the amount of people in one call gets chaotic.
I might re-open the thread later on, or make a new one in the future.

Thank you for interest.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

well.. really good idea!
...am still searching for my courage to voice skype...

will have this thread bookmarked.. and maybe i join soon


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think you have a great idea, OP.

I've never skyped before in my life though so I have a couple questions. Are talking about voice chat only or video and voice chat? I would be very hesitant to do a video chat because I've never put my picture on this forum or anything like that.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I'm interested but I'm a little young. I hope that's okay...


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> well.. really good idea!
> ...am still searching for my courage to voice skype...
> 
> will have this thread bookmarked.. and maybe i join soon


Thank you.
I hope you will find the courage to do a voice skype, too 

I find ease in the fact that there's a common understanding between talking partners - they face similar challenges. Perhaps you will find ease in this fact as well, and give it a shot.



Darktower776 said:


> I think you have a great idea, OP.
> 
> I've never skyped before in my life though so I have a couple questions. Are talking about voice chat only or video and voice chat? I would be very hesitant to do a video chat because I've never put my picture on this forum or anything like that.


Thank you, too 
It's ok that you're not experienced in skype voice chat, I am somewhat a newbie as well. I only did a handful of voice calls before.

Voice chat can be with or without cam - it just needs microphone, and you're good to go 

However, I am open for the option of cam-to-cam, if requested.



AllieG said:


> Well, I'm interested but I'm a little young. I hope that's okay...


We prefer people of age 18 or higher, sorry :/


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm interested. Sign me up.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Mikebissle said:


> I'm interested. Sign me up.


I made an edit in the OP with regards of this, please PM me your skype or disable privacy setting. Otherwise can't add you :/


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

This looks promising. May I join this skype group as well, I am quite horrible with face to face communication.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I pmed u toe


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

We had a group going, but the founder disappeared after a couple of weeks... I've hardly talked at all, but I can promise I'll be terrible at it.

trogl0dytic


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi!

I sent you a message (actually, I will). Hopefully it'll work cause I've never used this.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok you aren't replying to me


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems skype has a glitch of sorts:

If you sent me a msg and I have not added you, please add my skype ID instead.
Apparently it doesn't always send out invitations upon me requesting.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never done Skype before either so I don't really know what is going on. Is there set time we are going to do this?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How are you guys this brave :afr


----------



## saintkiwi (Jun 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> How are you guys this brave :afr


If you're nevous of jumping in ,pm me. I prefer getting to know a few people well, and for me it's better I'm not the only nervous one  Best of luck either way


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> How are you guys this brave :afr


I don't get that, either. I should probably do something like this but... **** is awkward.



ToeSnails said:


> It's pretty simple, but hard to do, especially IRL. Online it's easier, don't you think?


I think it's easier IRL than online.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> How are you guys this brave :afr


I'm really not. Guess I'm just desperate.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> How are you guys this brave :afr





probably offline said:


> I don't get that, either. I should probably do something like this but... **** is awkward.


Trust me I know exactly what you two mean. This part of the OP is what made me decide to give this a chance:

"So here I am - making a group whose people *understand* the fact that talking can be difficult and haunting, but realize that the only way of improving is by doing it.

It's ok if you're shy or your mind goes blank a lot. We're here to improve that."


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I think it's easier IRL than online.


Yup, it is for me at least. I'd rather approach a stranger on the street than voice chat with someone from here. :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yup, it is for me at least. I'd rather approach a stranger on the street than voice chat with someone from here. :lol


Me too. By far.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

skype name is Belloabelo anyone can add me if they want. I just want to know what it feels like to speak with someone like me lol.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

The skype group is still going, 
more people are welcome to join


----------



## inatech (Aug 3, 2014)

troubleshooterinc

Great idea


----------



## bahamian chrysalis (Jul 22, 2014)

looks like u beat me to it. good job, man. i'm tryin to work on one-on-one, although a group would offer more information. i'll tackle it all


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

*b.sb.s8032
*
*CALLING ALL PEEPS THAT WANT TO VOICE CHAT IN A GROUP.
FOOKING ADD ME OR TOESNAILZ.
*

MADE A MAJOR EDIT. HEEHEE


----------



## Hiddenthoughtz (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm.. >< this sounds interesting.. why not! ><

my id is : Niraya-


----------



## Crisparkle (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds like it could be fun. Count me in 

Criseptimus


----------



## mark2504 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like it might be fun

th4tirishguy


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

ToeSnails said:


> .. when texts simply don't cut it.
> 
> I want to make a group for people who want to conquer the fear of speech and conversation - by doing it.
> 
> ...


i wanna join whats ur skype id?


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

nvm or u can just invite me in mines tenyearoldgal


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

bumpety bump. Come join us! We don't bite.....hard


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Yup, it is for me at least. I'd rather approach a stranger on the street than voice chat with someone from here. :lol


Same. I actually have talked to strangers on the street IRL. But for some reason, my voice fades into oblivious in a voice chat. Brrrrap


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure if this is still going on but if so my skype name is 
yakdeadsouls


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Can I join? :3
My ID is skogien.


----------



## andyhols (Sep 16, 2014)

Add me ^^ andy-wtf


----------



## 99freechips (Oct 18, 2014)

i'd like to join as well if this is still going on. I feel like this would be better than my usual watching of netflix/being depressed. What times do you all meet?


----------



## 99freechips (Oct 18, 2014)

oh and my id is freechips999, forgot to add that.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

exploreratheart

add me


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello hello, I'm not sure how this works or if it's still going on, but I'd like to join.  My Skype name is katiance.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

That would feel too weird for me :b
How is it going so far for you people?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes...how is the group doing?
Inquiring minds want 2 know


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very well! We do voice chats almost every night with a lot of lols along the way.


----------



## Packwolf (Oct 20, 2014)

This sounds cool. Ill post my Skype.when I get home.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey I'm interested. Parker.cascia is my skype


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah its soooo awesome!


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

@ people asking whether the group is still going
- Yes, it's still going well. Daily group calls, with fairly active chat when the group isn't doing an actual call.
New people are still welcome to join.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

This sounds really nice--I want to figure out how Skype works so I can give it a try, assuming the group is open to everyone.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd like to try it, but too scared lol  I find myself always 'stuck', not being able to say much even though I know what to say.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cylon said:


> I'd like to try it, but too scared lol  I find myself always 'stuck', not being able to say much even though I know what to say.


That's okay =D A lot of people just type so you can do that too if you want~


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Autumn26 said:


> That's okay =D A lot of people just type so you can do that too if you want~


Okay!  I didn't knew, will give it a try!


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll join but I need to know the time and when the groups starts because I got work on different days.


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm Warpedsanity on skype have mic and cam would love to be involved. I went ahead and added you toesnails as well.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Blaze Crow said:


> I'll join but I need to know the time and when the groups starts because I got work on different days.


i joined a while back but i still haven't talked once on mic, although others seem to go for hours at a time on daily group chats, doesnt seem to be specific times


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know how you message people on here but I'm kazumiki6 on skype, if it's okay to join the group.


----------



## MonotonousDrawl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm interested! I'm "xemseige" on skype. I'm not sure I'll be able to deal with so many people, but I'd love to try it out. I'm in already in a skype gaming group of 8, but its been inactive as of late.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Bump*

Never hurts to have more members y'all.. come join us fellow SAS'ers


----------



## Equity (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll give it a go, my Skype is Atuabnaq


----------

